#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  最近拍的各种水鸟

## nnmushroom

忘了说，其实我本职工作不是画插画的，而是摄影师，第一次注意乐园有摄影区，以后我会把一些作品陆续发上来的。







FA：http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nnmushroom/
DA：http://nnmushroom.deviantart.com/
Pixiv：http://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=7865056
*求加，快加我！*
 :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

本人是個拍照大渣手
這是在哪裡拍的?
很多鵝類在有噴水池(請仔細看第五張圖)的水塘裡
看起來滿優游自在的呢OWO

----------


## Lin

To：nnmushroom

　　您好！感謝您分享這些攝影作品，辛苦您了！

　　期待未來能夠看見綠頭鴨的攝影作品。

　　

by Lin

----------


## 弦月

對呀，這是哪裡呢？
攝影技巧很不錯，想必是有一定水準了ww
這台相機應該也不便宜吧？我的相機就整個超廢的ww
期待以後能看到更多你的作品OwO/

----------


## nnmushroom

北京和河北一带。相机是佳能的power3shot，高配卡片机，很老了，不知被我摔过多少回，依然好用。

----------

